# Bowfishing around columbus



## tail_slider3d (Jun 18, 2011)

I have never bowfished before but with the water temps so high i have had the urdge to give it a go.  I have a hoyt but might need a little help setting it up.  When catfishing in the chattahoochee i see tons of gar and carp. hit me up if your in that area


----------



## TBass (Jun 18, 2011)

Lots of stuff to shoot on the hooch man!  Lots and lots!  A boat is almost a must though!  Tough to get anything close to the banks that is worth shooting.  Lots and lots of nice longnose and Florida gar!!!!!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Jul 2, 2011)

Got all my stuff.  I didnt buy an arrow rest b/c i figured my whiskerbisket would work.  by bisket isnt stiff enough to hold the arrow.  None the less I went out a week ago and made 4 attempts and shooting gar but missed.  I am gonna get a bow fishing rest and go practice by shooting at a pool noodle about a foot under water.  I got to put some lights on my boat


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 2, 2011)

the muzzy fish hook is tough to beat for a rest. i also shoot an epoxy rest on my other bow  so that is 2 options for you.  one good way to practice is shooting the beer and coke cans along the rivers edge. good practice and it helps the river too !


----------



## TBass (Jul 2, 2011)

I have an epoxy rest on my Oneida and I love it!  I recently installed a Muzzy Hook on my friends bow, but haven't tried it out yet.  My back up bow has an AMS.  I really wanna try the Hydro-glide though!  Shooting trash is a great method, but be careful of bouncing your arrows off the rocks!  I have wasted tons of my fish points around here.....and that is shooting away from visible rocks!  The REAL downside is that no one around Columbus carries bowfishing stuff, so replacing anything is all mail order!


----------



## JLAND (Jul 4, 2011)

archery connections in phenix city has a lot of bow fishing equipment including exta tips for the muzzy arrows. they have pretty much what you need and there prices are not bad


----------



## TBass (Jul 4, 2011)

Archery Connections?  Roger that!!!!!  I've been looking for a place like that!!!!  Thanks a million!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Jul 14, 2011)

I have broke the ice.  my first fish was a 31 lb carp.  I have shot a bout a dozen so far but I've got to get some heavier gear.  I have shot into 3 carp that have made short work out of my points by reversing the barbs. btw...wear gloves I learned that quick


----------



## TBass (Jul 14, 2011)

Great!!!!  That's a pretty decent carp!!!!  Carp tend to pull off a lot.  I only shoot them if I see 'em.  Usually I'm looking for the gar and now, bowfin!!!  It's a blast!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Jul 15, 2011)

went by archery connections and got some muzzy carp tips. carp is all I'm really seeing. I've shot a couple of bowfin and still haven't hit a gar yet. the ones I've shot at have been small and hard to hit.  I'm just not seeing them like I was when the mayflys were here.  any suggestions on what kind of water to look for them in


----------



## alexagg (Feb 12, 2013)

I realize this post is a few years old but I'm new so I figured I'd give it a go.  I live in the Columbus area and want to start bowfishing.  I don't have a boat so I was wondering if yall knew any areas I could go.  Is me wading out in the Chattahoochee a real option?  Because I'll do it.  If so where on the Chattahoochee would you recommend.  I'm somewhat new to town but my family lives right on the Chattahoochee in Roswell, GA so I've definitely spent a fair amount of time in the river.  Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## IrishSniper (Mar 8, 2013)

alexagg said:


> I realize this post is a few years old but I'm new so I figured I'd give it a go.  I live in the Columbus area and want to start bowfishing.  I don't have a boat so I was wondering if yall knew any areas I could go.  Is me wading out in the Chattahoochee a real option?  Because I'll do it.  If so where on the Chattahoochee would you recommend.  I'm somewhat new to town but my family lives right on the Chattahoochee in Roswell, GA so I've definitely spent a fair amount of time in the river.  Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated.




Hey man. I live in Talbot county, about 20 minutes east of Columbus. I'm gonna be buying a new bow within the month, are you still interested in going sometime? My buddy I used to do some bowfishing with moved away, and it's definitely safer to fish the hooch with a buddy.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Mar 10, 2013)

I bowfished that year but with the water levels being so low last year I did not even try.  I have a 16ft center console flats boat that I am currently fishing out of.  If we can find a way to mount some lights then I am game!!


----------



## IrishSniper (Mar 10, 2013)

tail_slider3d said:


> I bowfished that year but with the water levels being so low last year I did not even try.  I have a 16ft center console flats boat that I am currently fishing out of.  If we can find a way to mount some lights then I am game!!



Sounds good man. I got zip ties and duck tape.


----------

